

  The long lost formula for start-up success. - jasonlbaptiste
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/08/30/the-long-lost-formula-for-start-up-success-no-really/

======
rrikhy
Steve blank's blog is a virtual treasure trove of these insights.
www.steveblank.com

Eric Reis takes Blank's CD model and extends it into actual product
development...where the discussion is much less "Why?" and more "How?"
www.startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com

You can also get Steve's book on Cafe Press and Amazon. (can't get it at B&N
or Borders) <http://www.cafepress.com/kandsranch> <http://bit.ly/1m4R1S>

~~~
bravura
I second the above recommendations. Read these blogs religiously and prepare
to have your mind blown.

You can also join the lean startup circle on Google Groups, and watch this
Steve Blank video:
<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=2056>

Four Steps To Epiphany (Steve Blank's self-published book) will teach you
something new every paragraph. Buy it. The only complaint is that the
publishing is cheap, and your highlighter marks will show through the thin
paper.

------
swombat
Excellent article. Good summary, good links. I'll be passing that link to
people when they come on the HN IRC channel telling us they have a "great
idea" that they can't tell us.

------
chinmi
"Finally, friends don’t count as respondents. By some quirk in the human
psyche we would rather see our friends waste their time and money, rather than
to tell them the truth!"

I love my useless friends =)

~~~
movix
Your friends hate to see you disillusioned, so they let you perpetuate the
self-illusion that what you're proposing in your project will work. You best
friends are the ones who disillusion you.

~~~
chinmi
Yeah, I got that. What I meant was that although that makes them useless for
my project, I love them for it at the same time.

------
zaidf
The most important lesson I've learned is there are no "awesome ideas". Every
idea is merely a hypothesis that must be proven true or false.

